# Best Quality Heater



## jmo526 (Aug 18, 2010)

Okay so I'm in a need to replace my heater. I haven't tried many heaters and is considering buying one of the more expensive ones to ensure that chances of failure is minimum. 

With that said, what heaters do you guys recommend? I've been considering Jagers but after hearing about the quality going down after Eheim took over, i"m reluctant. Perhaps the new Fluval E's, has anyone had them for long? I heard in some cases they stopped working after 2 months. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Eheim jager has been very reliable for me, I have several of them.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

or you could go for those titanium heater~


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

they are all good.

Don't put them side way. Don't leave it on while empting most of the tank. A good habit is to unplug it every time you change water. They last a long time.

I have everything from stealth, jager, titanium, E-glass, and digital.


----------



## jmo526 (Aug 18, 2010)

I do unplug the heater when doing WC's (along with the filters) and I plug them back in after 15-20 mins after adding new water.

I'm looking for one that's fully submersible. what are the E-glass is that the Fluval ones?


----------

